# 1915 Sears Catalog #130 Spring & Summer Bicycle pages



## Gary Mc (Nov 2, 2013)

1915 Sears Catalog #130 Spring & Summer Bicycle pages


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 2, 2013)

Just noticed the Chief text page is not legible, I'll take a better pic & repost later today.


----------



## cl222 (Jun 4, 2014)

Anybody have a better picture of the master description page? Or have any other master related catalog material?


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 4, 2014)

*1915 sears catalog*

These are great thanks


----------



## mike j (Jun 4, 2014)

Gary Mc, Great stuff, info really appreciated, thanks for posting


----------

